# 17 month old long coat



## Delilah's_Human

Delilah is growing up fast here are some pictures from oldest to newest:

5 months old:











7 months old:



















15 months old:





































17 months old:


----------



## Ramage

Wow, gorgeous! May I ask who the sire is? She reminds me of a stud around my area that throws pups with similar looking faces. I have a male pup by him.

Anyhow, love the looks of this girl, especially her darker coloring.


----------



## Delilah's_Human

Ramage said:


> Wow, gorgeous! May I ask who the sire is? She reminds me of a stud around my area that throws pups with similar looking faces. I have a male pup by him.
> 
> Anyhow, love the looks of this girl, especially her darker coloring.


her dad was no one special. I never got her sire's papers from his last owner so I have no idea what his reg name is but I do know he's living in beaver dam WI.


----------



## Ramage

Delilah's_Human said:


> her dad was no one special. I never got her sire's papers from his last owner so I have no idea what his reg name is but I do know he's living in beaver dam WI.


Def not the same dog then, but she's still a beautiful girl :thumbup:


----------



## Delilah's_Human

Ramage said:


> Def not the same dog then, but she's still a beautiful girl :thumbup:


 
thanks. I think she does look like her grandsire a little. I was able to find out from his breeder who his parents are. im just sad I never got papers on her parents and that there wasnt an over abundance of dogs as it is and I would of loved to breed her. I even picked out an imaginary boyfriend for her. He was a son of an amazing SCH german bred male. His dad was one of the only sons of his imported father. here is the dog's father who he looks exactly like.
http://i53.tinypic.com/behcnn.jpg
(the picture is kinna big so I made it into a link.)

but alas thats not the case but I can dream  not to mention I have a great dog to boot.


----------



## RocketDog

She is gorgeous! My pup is going to be longer than standard stock, too. He's only 6 months and looks a lot like yours in her pics at 7 months, length-wise. I can't wait--I hope he turns out as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Lakl

WOW!! She reminds me SOO much of my girl, Kaiya.

This is her at 5.5 months...









And now at 2.5 years...


----------



## ksotto333

I don't know how to properly critique but I think she's beautiful.. I love the long coats.. this is a picture of Tessa at 6 months..


----------



## Delilah's_Human

Thanks so much! She's a good girl and a great horseback riding partner and its nice to see my hard work pay off on the trail when a bird comes out floping on the ground like its dying and I tell her no and she just gives it a wide berth and leaves it there. Im so proud of her. She actually sleeps under my bed even though she is way too big to fit under there anymore and yet she still fits, somehow.


----------



## FG167

She's beautiful!


----------



## Delilah's_Human

thanks


----------



## istie

She is gorgeous and dark


----------



## robinhuerta

*Coaties* are simply beautiful!


----------



## Delilah's_Human

thanks so much. I just wish I had some kind of papers on her.


----------



## Delilah's_Human

Any critiques for her?


----------

